# 625 fleet.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The 625 in front is the newest one. I got it this past weekend at the Syracuse show. There's actually 2 variations here..One the first variation it lists it's capacity at 800000 lbs. After reviewing the mistaken capacity, I believe Gilbert then changed it to read the correct 80000 lbs..Neat stuff.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The one from the train show cleaned up nicely. You also have the coupler variation, some with the 1948 brass weight and some with the 1949 and later black weight. You still could use a 1947 with a thick shank and no weight coupler.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice and thanks for the tip on variation...never knew that.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Nice and thanks for the tip on variation...never knew that.


Yep, and if you look closely, you'll notice that the "625" is in 2 different locations; above the handrails and below the handrail. You might think the 625 is missing due to the camera angle, but it's actually below the handrail and out of sight.


----------

